# US Cellular



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Why is there still not a sub forum on here for the US Cellular SGS2? I really miss coming to rootzwiki everyday.


----------



## ron427 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been barking up that tree for months. Looks like no one here cares for us poor USCC supporters. I miss coming here too but I won't be back until our device is supported.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

nicklovell23 said:


> Why is there still not a sub forum on here for the US Cellular SGS2? I really miss coming to rootzwiki everyday.


There's only seven of you. Can't you guys just do a conference call?

J/K.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## zmedhaug (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah ditch rootz for the us cellular galaxy s2 and go to teamuscellular.com they have roms and root guides. other than this phone their forum is pretty good though


----------

